# Shrimp Breeders in Coquitlam/Maple Ridge?



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone know of people who keep/breed shrimp around my area? I know there are quite a few people out in Richmond and Vancouver, but that's a bit too far for me to drive. Hobbyists located in Maple Ridge, Pitt Meadows, Port Coquitlam, or Coquitlam will work much better for me. I'm specifically looking for some yellow shrimp (Neocaridina heteropoda var "yellow"), but I may consider other shrimp depending on the species and price as long as it won't cross with my CRS.

Thanks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Kim has some sweet cherries available in Maple Ridge


----------

